# "Wer" löscht JARs aus meinem Gradle-cache?



## sirbender (1. Jul 2022)

Ich nutze Linux Mint 19.3. Meine IDE ist Eclipse. Mit Gradle kann man Eclipse Projekt-Dateien ausschreiben. Also die Dateien .project und .classpath. Gradle lädt die Abhängigkeiten herrunter (also die jar Dateien) und speichert sie in: /home/sirbender/.gradle/caches/modules-2/files-2.1/

Nachdem ich diese Projektdateien ausgeschrieben habe, habe ich mit Gralde eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun - d.h. ich führe Gralde nicht mehr aus. D.h. es ist irgendwie schwer vorzustellen, dass Gradle irgendwas mit meinem Problem zu tun hat.

Wenn ich meinen Rechner neu starte und dann in Eclipse weiterarbeiten will, sind plötzlich einige jars nicht mehr da. Gelöscht. Konkretes Beispiel: /home/sirbender/.gradle/caches/modules-2/files-2.1/com.badlogicgames.gdx/gdx/1.9.8/a35a0076fbce873f9c2d5a1a1c8066244231bb3c/gdx-1.9.8.jar

Bisher habe ich immer Gradle genutzt und die Eclipse Projektdateien nochmal ausgeschrieben, was dann dazu fuehrte, dass Gradle die JARs nochmal runtergeladen hat. Da ist aber langsam wirklich ärgerlich. Auch ist der JAR-Cache nicht komplett gelöscht, sondern nur einige Teile davon....lustigerweise Teile die ich gerade brauche 

Wer koennte da Löschen? Eclipse? Mein Betriebssystem?


----------



## yfons123 (1. Jul 2022)

was heißt projekt dateien ausgeschrieben ?
falls du deine jars mit dem java build path hinzufügst und deinen computer neu startest dann führt eclipse ein refresh aus bei gradle


> this, that is the expected behavior: _Refresh Gradle Project_ *resets the dependencies to the ones specified in the build.gradle file*. So it overwrites your manually made changes in the Java Build Path.











						Eclipse deletes external JARs from build path when Gradle dependencies are refreshed
					

I have a problem with Eclipse: whenever I click Gradle > Refresh Gradle Project to refresh my Gradle dependencies, Eclipse deletes all of the external JARs in my build path. This happens with ev...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## sirbender (1. Jul 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> was heißt projekt dateien ausgeschrieben ?
> falls du deine jars mit dem java build path hinzufügst und deinen computer neu startest dann führt eclipse ein refresh aus bei gradle
> 
> 
> ...


Projekt Dateien ausschreiben heisst: du hast ein Gradle Projekt. Du rufst 'gradle cleanEclipse eclipse' auf und Gradle schreibt dir die Projekt-Dateien von Eclipse aus. Nun hast du ein Eclipse-Projekt, dass du in Eclipse importieren kannst.


----------



## sirbender (2. Jul 2022)

Also ein Eclipse-Neustart führt nicht zur Löschung. Ich denke es ist nur ein Neustart des Betriebssystems. Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung was hier passiert und wie ich es abstellen kann? Es ist auch nicht so, als würde /home/sirbender/.gradle/caches/modules-2/files-2.1 vollständig "geleert". Es sind nur einige jars.


----------

